# What the heck is this monstrosity



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Sometimes I will leave the farm and garden section open on Craigslist and just refresh throughout the day hoping to jump on a good deal. Came across this. No way this mower came this way stock is there? Please say it ain't so.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/d/honda-lawn-mower-self/6723967009.html


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Nope, that's legit. How do I know? I had one! It was the best of a zero turn and a traditional 21" self propelled mower rolled into one. The thing could turn on a dime and maneuver around like no other 21" mower around!

It was about 15 years old when I got rid of it (2 years ago) and it still started on the first pull!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

chrismar said:


> Nope, that's legit. How do I know? I had one! It was the best of a zero turn and a traditional 21" self propelled mower rolled into one. The thing could turn on a dime and maneuver around like no other 21" mower around!
> 
> It was about 15 years old when I got rid of it (2 years ago) and it still started on the first pull!


Wow! I feel like this would belong in a lawn mower museum if such a thing existed. I honestly didn't put 2&2 together with the zero turn. Whole idea behind a zero turn is because it's so big, you need that feature. Even still to me, this seems like a win win - nice to have feature. I wonder why it didn't catch on?

I do love Honda pushers just was totally thrown by these front wheels!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Craftsman/Cub Cadet still market (through MTD) a caster wheel 21" mower like this Honda. You can buy it today!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Green said:


> Craftsman/Cub Cadet still market (through MTD) a caster wheel 21" mower like this Honda. You can buy it today!


You learn something new....


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Craftsman/Cub Cadet still market (through MTD) a caster wheel 21" mower like this Honda. You can buy it today!
> ...


Here it is:

https://www.sears.com/craftsman-12avp7bb799-39775-21inch-190cc-caster-wheel/p-A013603247?sid=IDx01192011x000001x1581680077&utm_campaign=9003318&utm_group=62284857960-296967487094&utm_term=pla-477772591668&gclid=Cj0KCQiA8f_eBRDcARIsAEKwRGfHEtalk1GQKytTByU-DFOY4hTC1-QQxgBwfdQTTuS0hYEXfA5YgvEaAlVoEALw_wcB


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Green said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


Interesting, no I'm not in the market for a mower but just caught my eye. The reviews on this one are crushing though! Ouch.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I had a John Deere like that and the casters were terrible. They would get stuck side ways when I tried to back up. I ended up just locking them in the forward position.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-Swivel-Wheel-Kit-for-Ariens-21-in-Classic-Walk-Behind-Lawn-Mowers-71104100/202065484


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

... and here's a pic of my "monstrosity":








I miss her, but it Bobbi is better.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I had a John Deere like that and the casters were terrible. They would get stuck side ways when I tried to back up. I ended up just locking them in the forward position.


Yup. The JS63C was a problematic unit with many attempts by Deere to improve. They sure did sell a bunch of them though. They usually worked out fine if your lawn was smooth and level, but even small bumps would take their toll over time. The caster wheel posts would bend slightly and due to being so long, this had a significant effect on the chassis geometry, hence the tendency for the wheels to head sideways on you.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I had a John Deere like that and the casters were terrible. They would get stuck side ways when I tried to back up. I ended up just locking them in the forward position.
> ...


I did really like the self propelled system on that mower. It was the closest thing to what Toro has now that I've used. Once I locked the caster wheels the mower was a pretty good mower.


----------

